# I'm sharing this pattern, The Hummingbird, & Flower relief. Plus a great tutorial link.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,

For those of you who may be interested, I'm going to share my pattern with you.

It may help some of you get a start with woodcarving.

Check on this site if you're new at carving, it has terrific free tutorials.

*You can copy it to any scale you wish, & trace it onto a board of your choice.*









*The first thing to do is establish the depth, by stop cutting about 1/4" to 3/8" deep, around the whole pattern. it depends on how deep you want the relief to be.*









*You can use the images in my projects for a model.*


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Dick, Thank you very much. 
I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you SO much! How wonderful.. and now we'd have first hand support as well .. and examples to look at 
Love it!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Go for it!*


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice humming bird pic, I saved that one for a future project.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

This so nice of you, thanks.

Diane


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks I saved it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you,

I wish anyone who tries this, all kinds of success.

Feel free to ask questions, & I'll try my best to help.

*It would be nice if you posted your creations.*


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

So kind of you Dick, thank u very much
Sharad


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You're Welcome Sharad.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I updated this posting, from the earlier version.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting Dick.


----------



## bayouman (May 13, 2008)

Dick: Thanks. The drawing is neat and you sharing it is even neater.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Barb and Dick;

I just might take you up on attempting to carve this!

Looks like it could be fun.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Grumpy.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you, bayouman.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you Lee,

I just added a tutorial link, for newbies at carving.

I don't think you need this though.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay Dick, you talked me into it, so what wood do you recommend for easiest carving? I have several different carving chisels I got from my dad, so tooks aren't a problem.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Brian,
Most people prefer basswood, but white pine, or ponderosa pine is good.

If your doing relief carving look for 1/4 sawed wood for best results.

Cedar is also nice carving, I've carved with many types of wood. I have fun trying something different.

As you can see I even used OSB, but I don't recommend this for a beginner.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

Dick, thanks for posting this pic. hope you dont mind if I use it for something besides carving.
I am just getting into some marquetry and this will be a great project to practice on.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

If you can use it for that, do it. I didn't tie any strings to it.

I wish you the best with your marquetry project.


----------

